# The pen that Ralph built.



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2017)

So @Ralph Muhs came over today so I could show him how I make pens. We started off with an almagam blank I got from beartooth woods. A red n white color. I showed him how to use the @woodtickgreg carbide tool and then how to sand em on this first one...

Here he is roughing it to size...





And the finished product...





Then we moved onto a piece of pink ebony. It had a small knot in it, but Ralph liked it, so we kept going.

Here he is sanding it a nice smooth finish...





And the finished pen...





We used shella wax for the finish. Ralph turned and finished the pink ebony one all his self. I think it came out great!!
Nice job Ralph....

And here he is proudly holding them both....





Only had one mishap....Next time Ralph comes over he'll know not to stick his fingers in my bandsaw...


Just kidding....

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 9 | Way Cool 7


----------



## DKMD (Aug 30, 2017)

Very cool! Amazing work for a first or fiftieth pen!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Aug 30, 2017)

Looks like a great time! Well done Ralph! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 30, 2017)

Nice work Ralph! Looks like the shop is very clean. Did you have to clean it up before you started.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 30, 2017)

Great job Ralph! Well done Marc! Bet it was a good time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 30, 2017)

Nice work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2017)

CWS said:


> Nice work Ralph! Looks like the shop is very clean. Did you have to clean it up before you started.



Ha! Nope. I had it all clean before hand.....


----------



## The100road (Aug 30, 2017)

That's awesome! Good work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 30, 2017)

Awesome...I see @ripjack13 not only cleaned his shop but he pulled out the good stock! Good choice keeping the knot

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 30, 2017)

Way to go Ralph! Both great looking pens, and like Lou said, good call on keeping the knot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 30, 2017)

Pens are amazing for first go around! Primo Pink Ivory one is my fav. Congrats on the comraderie! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 31, 2017)

Um, where did the kits come from? 

Great pens @Ralph Muhs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 31, 2017)

Nice work Ralph!!


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Aug 31, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Um, where did the kits come from?
> 
> Great pens @Ralph Muhs


Stolen from @ripjack13

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 31, 2017)

Out of a box sitting on his bench!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 31, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Out of a box sitting on his bench!



Destined for Maui

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 31, 2017)

Nicely  done.

Les


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 31, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Destined for Maui


We really need to work on your islands. I live on oahu not maui... jeeez Lou, try to keep up.


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 31, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> We really need to work on your islands. I live on oahu not maui... jeeez Lou, try to keep up.



You need to stop moving around

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 31, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> You need to stop moving around


Tell that to SWMBO... Really, please tell her...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 31, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Tell that to SWMBO... Really, please tell her...



Wonder if they have a branch office in the Marshall islands...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 31, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Wonder if they have a branch office in the Marshall islands...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 31, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Wonder if they have a branch office in the Marshall islands...



You should tag @Maya Ratcliff with that suggestion


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 31, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> You should tag @Maya Ratcliff with that suggestion

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

